# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر

## mkh-ana

*دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر* یا *پلی‌تکنیک تهران*، اولین دانشگاه صنعتی ایران و یکی از باسابقه‌ترین مؤسسات آموزش عالی ایران در زمینه فنی و مهندسی است. این دانشگاه در آبان ۱۳۳۵ معادل ۱۹۵۸ میلادی، توسط مهندس حبیب نفیسی و به‌دستور محمدرضا شاه پهلوی تأسیس شد.[_نیازمند منبع_]
اولین دوره دانشجویان این دانشگاه در سال ۱۳۳۶ از طریق آزمون داخلی پذیرفته‌شدند و از سال ۱۳۳۷ فعالیت آموزشی پلی‌تکنیک تهران، به‌طور رسمی با پنج رشته مهندسی برق و الکترونیک، مهندسی مکانیک، مهندسی نساجی، مهندسی شیمی و مهندسی راه و ساختمان آغاز شد.
از سال ۱۳۵۷ خورشیدی، این مجموعه آموزشی به "دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر" تغییر نام داد و با گسترش و الحاق سه پردیس بندرعباس، گرمسار و ماهشهر به آن، هم‌اکنون حدود ۸۴۰۰ دانشجو در مقاطع مختلف در این دانشگاه به‌‎تحصیل مشغولند. این دانشگاه از حیث نسبت اعضای هیأت علمی به‌دانشجو و نیز در زمینه ارتباط با صنعت در رده اول کشور قرار دارد.
دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر که به عنوان پیشتاز در توسعه پایدار در بین دانشگاه‌های ایران شناخته می‌شود[۲] دفتر توسعه پایدار دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر[۱] را در تیر سال ۱۳۹۰ تأسیس نمود. هدف از تشکیل این دفتر نظام‌دهی و حمایت فعالیت‌های کلیه استادان، کارکنان، دانشجویان و دانشکده‌های مختلف دانشگاه در جهت رسیدن به‌اهداف توسعه پایدار است.



*دانشکده‌ها و واحدهای آموزشی دانشگاه[ویرایش]*دانشگاه تفرش قبلاً وابسته به دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر بود.
در حال حاضر این دانشگاه دارای 16 دانشکده و ۳ واحد آموزشی در شهرهای بندرعباس و ماهشهرو گرمسار، به شرح زیر است:

سردر جدید دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر (در حال ساخت)

دانشکده ریاضی و علوم کامپیوتردانشکده مدیریت علم و فناوریدانشکده مهندسی برقدانشکده مهندسی پزشکیدانشکده مهندسی پلیمر دانشگاه صنعتی امیر کبیردانشکده مهندسی شیمی و صنایع غذاییدانشکده مهندسی صنایعدانشکده مهندسی عمران و محیط زیستدانشکده مهندسی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعاتدانشکده مهندسی دریادانشکده مهندسی معدن و متالورژیدانشکده مهندسی مکانیکدانشکده مهندسی انرژی و فیزیکدانشکده مهندسی هوافضادانشکده مهندسی نساجیدانشکده مهندسی نفتدانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر- واحد بندرعباسدانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر واحد گرمساردانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر واحد ماهشهرگروه مستقل مهندسی رباتیک دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر
*کلینیک صنعت و معدن دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر[ویرایش]*کلینیک صنعت و معدن دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر با هدف حل مشکلات فنی و تخصصی صنایع کوچک در سال ۱۳۸۸ با حمایت شرکت شهرک‌های صنعتی تهران در دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر (پلی تکنیک تهران) تاسیس شد. رسالت این مرکز حل مشکلات فنی و تخصصی واحدهای مستقر در شهرک‌های صنعتی و صنایع کوچک می‌باشد و این مرکز توانسته در طی فعالیت خود به موفقیت‌های چشمگیری در ایجاد ارتباط میان صنعتگران و دانشگاهیان نائل شود. یکی از برنامه‌های این مرکز در راستای تقویت نقش تحقیق و توسعه در صنایع، تعریف پروژه‌های کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری در کلیه زمینه‌های فنی و مهندسی و ارائه فناوری‌های نوین جهت ارتقاء کمی و کیفی محصولات تولیدی و افزایش بهره وری می‌باشد. اکنون این مرکزبا حمایت شرکت شهرک‌های صنعتی تهران و شرکت شهرک‌های صنعتی البرز به فعالیت خود ادامه می‌دهد.
*دانش آموختگان سرشناس[ویرایش]*
تندیس خوارزمی در روبرو دانشکده ریاضی دانشگاه امیرکبیر

معصومه ابتکار معاون رییس جمهوربهزاد نبوی وزیر مشاور و صنایع سنگین در دولت میرحسین موسوی و نماینده و نایب رییس مجلس ششموحید حدادی اصل ریاست سابق پژوهشگاه جامع صنعت نفت Research Institute of Petroleum Industry (RIPI) Iranسهیلا جلودارزاده، نماینده دوره های پنجم و ششم مجلس شورای اسلامیجواد نجم الدین، مدیر عامل گروه صنعتی ایران خودروعزت الله ضرغامی، رئیس سازمان صدا و سیماپرویز فتاح، وزیر سابق نیرومهدی غضنفری، وزیر سابق بازرگانی و وزیر صنعت، معدن و تجارتداوود میرباقری، کارگردان مطرح تلویزیونحمیدرضا کاتوزیان، نائب رئیس کمیسیون صنایع و معادن مجلس شورای اسلامیمحمد سعیدی کیا، وزیر سابق راه و ترابری، جهاد کشاورزی و مسکن در دوره ریاست جمهوری اکبر هاشمی رفسنجانی،سید محمد خاتمی و محمود احمدی نژادبهاءالدّین ادب، نماینده اصلاح طلبان در دوره های پنجم و ششم مجلس شورای اسلامیعلی عباس پور، رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامیمجید شهریاری، استاد ترور شده هسته‌ایرضا ایروانی، فلوی IEEE و استاد مهندسی برق دانشگاه تورنتو[۳][۴]علیرضا بذرافشان، نویسنده و کارگردان سینما و تلویزیون
سعد مودت - دبر شورا عال
*پانویس*

----------

